# Procut mill



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all,
Thought I'd post a few shots of a Procut mill that is mostly done. The only thing left besides paint is the log support and log dogs. I'm not using the ones that are in the plans. I changed the saw mount to a 1/4" plate and bolted the saw to that. With the additional rigidity of the mount I don't have to use the bar nose clamp if I am using a 18 " bar. Kind of stole the idea from the M7 I have. If the mount is rigid enough the nose won't dive. I can use a shorter bar on smaller logs thereby losing less power and chain speed due to a long chain length. I copied the wheels on the carriage from a mill I saw on the Arborist website. Rolls very easily. Just plain gate roller wheels on 1-1/2" sched 40 tube. The log rest will be movable so I can get the smaller logs right up to the saw and be able to use a shorter saw. I plan to make a band mill to fit on the same carriage shortly. I have about 20 hours in it so far-I have a pretty well equipped fab shop so stuff like this is relatively easy. The only hard part was getting it out of the shop by myself-800 or so pounds and no bridge crane.
Cheers,
Mark Emig


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Careful rolling logs onto the deck. 
The sch40 pipe will aquire dents... eventually. Some Iron/Black pipe would be much tougher. 

Very swwet set up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

I would've used schedule 80 but 40 was all I had on the rack( also part of the reason I didn't use angle iron-wanted to use what I had on the shelf). Thanks for the compliment.
Mark


----------

